
Foundation for Emails 2 is Here - mbesto
http://zurb.com/article/1432/foundation-for-emails-2-is-here
======
kbal11
The number one association I have for HTML email development is "pain".
Dealing with email clients is like cross browser testing for twice as many
browsers where the rendering engines are stuck in the 90s. Outlook actually
does its rendering in Word!

Its not an exageration to say something that would take an hour to implement
on the web often takes a day or more to implement in an html email.

Foundation For Emails takes that pain away. Suddenly you can use semantic
markup, a modern web dev process, a functioning grid, and write cross-client
compatible emails in a fraction of the time.

------
mos2
I am pretty excited for this release. I worked a bit with ZURB Foundation for
Email 1 (Ink) and you still had to deal with this terrible table structure
that reminds me of 1990's HTML. I think there are some really good ideas here,
most importantly an abstraction that allows you to quickly develop branded and
responsive HTML emails using some simple html structure that masks a lot of
having to deal with those tables, TDs, etc.

